# Travel Talk > Travel News >  HIMALAYAN CAT ! Have you heard ..........?

## dreamybd

*What are Himalayan Cats?*
Cute, cuddly and adorable, that is what they are to me! The Himalayan cats are also known as the color point Persian cats. Himalayan cats have been bred from the Siamese cats and Persian cats. This is why they have characteristics of both the cats. The body of the cat is similar to the Persian cats, which is a medium to a large size with a very cute face. Breeding has been done with the Siamese cats so that the Himalayan cats have similar ear colorings as a Siamese cat. (This would mean the color point markings on the ears.) The body structure is similar to a Persian cat.

*Description and Characteristics of the Himalayan Cats:*
Himalayan cats have a massive head with a short neck. Their short stubby legs and the large round, really lovable eyes are quite similar to that of a Persian cat. Himalayan cats generally have a white or a cream body. Their color markings that are their points are seen in different colors such as brown, lilac, red, chocolate etc. Such point coloration can be seen in areas such as the feet, tails, face, ears etc. Himalayan cats may sometimes have a tabby or tortoiseshell pattern in such areas as well. Eyes are always in light or darker tones of blue for the Himalayan cat. The face is flattened, as is the case with Persian cats.

Himalayan cats are also known to be sweet tempered creatures. They certainly make very loving companions, which holds true for any cat! Himalayan cats also tend to be quite active and can survive better in an indoor life. You would then need to make an extra effort to create hidey-holes and play areas for your inquisitive Himalayan cat.

----------


## martinhengri

The Himalayan is a poised, loving and sweet breed. It is a sedate and affectionate cat, that prefers to cuddle with you rather than climb up your curtains. The Himalayan is responsive to your moods and emotions. They are very intelligent. Some breeders say Himalayans tend to talk more, but nothing like the Siamese. They love to be petted but do not demand attention like some breeds. But if they are not getting enough attention they will let you know with their quiet meows and meaningful looks from their big blue eyes. They also love to play with toys whether it is the most expensive toy or a balled up scrap of paper.

----------


## Warner588

Thanks for the best information of Himalayan Cats.

----------

